# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Need A Fantasy Map for A Computer Game

## Vargas

*EDIT: Job Taken*

Hello there.

I represent a group of indie-game developers who are looking for someone to make a fantasy world map for our game. Here are the details:

*Commission Details:*
Price Point: $200 USD.Willing to sign a release form to grant us ownership and commercial rights to the map. We will credit the maker in the game credits of course and allow them to post the map in their official portfolio.

*Map Details:*
Image size of 20" x 30" (6,000 px / 9,000 px)Resolution of 300 pixels per inch.Text in English (US).Style is akin to old fashioned parchment with black ink.Continental Map with Ocean and Islands (Majority Land)Major game landmarks are clearly visible and recognizable (will give details of the map to whomever accepts).

At present we have a flow-chart diagram of various areas and how they fit together. We will show this to the artist who is interested in taking on this project to help them better understand what we are looking for.

If you are interested in taking on this commission then please respond to this thread with a link to your portfolio and the best means of contacting you.

Thank you!

----------


## NaglisG

Hello, here's my portfolio https://naglisgrasmanas.artstation.com/projects , I do hand-drawn maps with ink. Here's my email pahonia.maps@gmail.com . If you like my work please write, because I would like to ask some questions as well. Have a nice day!

----------


## AlTheArchitect

Hello,
I would love to work with you on that project of yours it sounds very promising. You can check out some of my work at https://www.instagram.com/althemarchitect/?hl=en or here https://althemarchitect.artstation.com/ for better quality and if you like my style, do not hesitate to contact me via email at althemarchitect@gmail.com or PM me directly on Instagram as I would like to ask you further questions regarding your project.

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Vargas,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project and I kind of specialize in in game torn parchment maps  :Smile:  You can check my portfolio with fantasy maps for novels an RPG and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi Vargas,
I'm interested in your project, please take a second to look at my work in any of the links below and reach me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com if you are interested.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5559
https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfart/gallery
https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en

Kind regards,
Sergio

----------


## vb.maps

Hello!

I highly interested in this project. You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com

Thank you!

----------


## Wingshaw

Hi Vargas. I'd like to work with you on this project. Please find my portfolio here (link) and feel free to contact me on *george[dot]langridgegould[at]gmail[dot]com*.

Good luck with your project  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Vargas,

I am a Scottish map-maker, specialising in hand-drawn maps on aged paper, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/calligraphy/, with a very recent Westeros map here: http://ryansthomason.com/newsandnois...esteros800.jpg. I can be contacted at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## Ish_Joker

I would love to work on this with you! 
In my portfolio you can find some maps that may match the style you'd like and of course, everything flexible, so I'm curious about the extra details you can give about the map you're looking for! The size and resolution are no problem!

You can contact me for any other questions or inquiries.

Hope to hear from you!

----------


## Vargas

Hello everyone! Thank you for throwing your hats into the ring on this one, I am posting to inform you all that as of now we have found an artist for the game's map. We're sorry if this comes at a disappointment to anyone, but this is a zero-sum situation and I'm afraid there can be only one. We wish you the best of luck in the future and hope that you all have a nice day!

----------

